# She is peeing everywhere!



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

My new GSD is 3 months old! Its been 2days only with me!
I put it on my balcony, and its been peeing everywhere, although i made a spot for it! and it is peeing alot (water) how can i teach her to pee in its place and not on the floor. its killing me! 
thanks


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

your GSD is not an it first of all.
are you out ther with him or her?
do you take him or her out after they eat, sleep and play?


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

You have only had her 2 days??? This will take some time to potty train her!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

First of all, I would want to make sure that there is not something medical going on...so a vet check woudl be a good idea. If everything checks out on that end, I would start kennel/crate training and using a tether. Pup is in her crate if you can not devote your attention to watching her closely for signs she needs to go potty. Also taking her out frequently (like every hour) and asking her to go, and lots of praise when she does. Housebreaking is time consuming and hard work...but it does pay off. Do not make a fuss when she has an accident, instead put the blame where it belongs and vow to watch her more closely. Hang in there!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AlpinaI put it on my balcony, and its been peeing everywhere, although i made a spot for it! and it is peeing alot (water) how can i teach her to pee in its place and not on the floor. its killing me!
> thanks


Does your PUP have a name???


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

buy a crate and only give her water when she eats ,unless she is hot , ,dont let her walk on the floor take her from the crate to the area u want her to use then put her down their . this will take a few days maybe a month or less.i would try to take her on grass.not wood or a balcony she could fall off of their anyway.usuallly 10 to 15mins after they eat or drink its potty time .,,.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you think this 12-week old puppy was going to come pre-housebroken...?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I smell a troll


----------



## Elliott (Jul 1, 2009)

Puppies pee........a lot!!!!!!! When you think they can pee no more they can always manage to squeeze a bit more out to surprise you!!!! It does get better but it takes time and patience.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI think I smell a troll


I can't even tell anymore. What's sad is I doubt that's the case here =/


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI think I smell a troll


Funny you say that....it seems I have been thinking that same thing over and over and over the last few days.


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

Who puts a 12 week old pup on a balconly and leaves it there???
This cannot be for real. I hope.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: WinkinDid you think this 12-week old puppy was going to come pre-housebroken...?


It never fails to amaze me how many people who understand that a baby human may not be potty trained for several years and wil need multiple diaper changes a day do not seem to understand that a puppy is also a baby. She will need to be taught where she may and may not eliminate, and until she matures somewhat her bowel and bladder control will be minimal. When puppies have to "go" they have to go NOW, just like a human baby. Eventually, she'll learn to recognize when she needs to go and will know to alert you so that you can take her outside. But in the meantime, she's going to be peeing everywhere unless you supervise her constantly and take her outside frequently, minimizing her opportunities to eliminate where you don't want her to. 

And please do stop referring to her as "it". When you're training a new puppy it sometimes it helps to think of them as a member of your family rather than a thing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What was your purpose in teaching your puppy to pee in one place on the balcony? Are you using newspaper as "its" spot? A training pad of some sort? If you could explain what you are thinking perhaps you could get better advise.

Also, where did you get your puppy? I think a urine sample run to the vet might be in order also since "it" could have a bladder infection.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What do you mean you "made a spot for it"? Puppies are not kittens, they don't use litterboxes or the like.

Also, what's your schedule? Do you take the pup out on a regular basis? We took Anna out at least every hour on the hour when we got her at 12 weeks. Do you just leave her on the balcony all day?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Where do you want it to pee?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

2 days?


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

well first of all thanks for your replies! please be easy on me! i am new to puppies and im here to learn not to be criticized! Im sure all of you were newbies too. Anyways her name is Alpina!
Answering ur questions, Yes i do take her out on daily basis. I give her 2 meals one at the morning and one at night.. 150 mg of dry food each. I take her out morning after food.
The balcony is safe, and impossible for her to fall, i did consider that! I don't want to keep her out there, but just till she learns not to pee everywhere! I dont want her to go ruin the house!
I sure do not expect her to know where to pee or when to pee. I am asking how to make her understand that she should be in the place i want her to. Which is a little place with some newspapers in the corner. I am giving her lots of time, I saw her peeing a while ago and i carried her While peeing and put her in the marked spot( saying No Alpina ). but she seems to keep running out of it each time i place her there.
I gave her food and 1 minute after she finishes she pooped on the ground. Is that normal?.. Is she that fast ? she pees about 10 times a day. I dont keep the food nor water all day next to her!
I am not gonna give up on her, no matter how much trouble she gets!.. I do not yell, nor hit her wat so ever. She is not trained at all, but when i call her she comes, when i say sit, she sits most of the time! and she learns real fast. ummm thats about it.. so any advice to help me go through this would be mostly appreciated!
cheers


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Alpina I don't want to keep her out there, but just till she learns not to pee everywhere! I dont want her to go ruin the house!


Are you serious??? Why did you get this pup?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you for providing further information, it's always helpful for people to know exactly what you're doing now that's not working in order to make helpful suggestions. BTW, since you're using metric measurements I gather you do not live in the US. It would also be helpful to know what country you're in, you can edit that into your profile so that it will appear in all your posts under your username. 

Banishing her from the house is not going to facilitate housebreaking. Yes, it will remove the opportunity for her to pee in the house, but she's not really learning anything. Do you own a crate? You could keep her crated when you can't supervise her and then always take her outside immediately after her nap. She'll also need to eliminate after eating or playing. You can tether her to you with a leash so she's always right with you when she's not crated and can't wander off and squat somewhere. Use plenty of positive reinforcement when she does go outside, and take her out on a leash if you want to make sure she goes in a particular area. Once she's become accustomed to going there it should no longer be necessary to continue leashing her. In addition to praise, give her a little treat when she pees or poops outside. Use key words like "hurry up" or "go potty" when you take her out. 

Here is a link with some tips: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining

There is a ton of other great information on that site about raising and training a puppy - just click on the Training Textbook at the top of the page. And please be patient, 2 days is nowhere NEAR long enough for her to figure it out. It may actually take her several months before she's completely reliable. Are you using an enzyme cleaner on the spots where she's peed? Even if you can no longer smell it, be assured that she can, and that will attract her back to those places.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay...is she spending the days on the balcony or in the house?

If she's in the house, crate training is the simplest way to potty train. Sleeping and resting in a small crate (big enough for her to stand up and turn around in), she will be less likely to mess in the crate because she will consider it her den and will not want to dirty it up. Gradually she will learn that the whole house is her den, and will not want to mess in the house. You teach her this by constantly watching her when out of the crate and taking her out at the first sign that she needs to go-- or before! As someone already mentioned, puppies pee a lot. I'd take her out right after eating, maybe about twenty minutes after drinking, when she wakes up for a nap, after she's had some playing or other excitement. She'll make mistakes, that's inevitable. If possible, section off an area of your home that's easy to clean, like the kitchen or somewhere else with tile or wood, and make that her play area while she's learning. 

When you take her out, say "go potty!" or whatever phrase you want to use and then praise her like crazy when she does. Give her treats, petting, do a little dance, whatever-- make it clear that she's done an amazing thing, and she'll realize that it's worth doing it again. It might take days, weeks, or months...every puppy is different.

If she's spending days on the balcony, then I'm not sure how you'd accomplish this. In theory she'll treat it like an oversized crate, and eventually choose an area that she want to sleep in and an area for pottying. But then when you move her inside, you may have to re-train her since she won't see the house as her den. I'm not sure, I don't have any experience here. You may want to be sure the newspapers are changed frequently as many dogs don't like to use a place that is very stinky to them.

You might also consider giving her three meals a day instead of two. Same amount total, just broken into three parts instead. Puppies have pretty short digestive tracts and not a whole lot of control yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Cassidy's Mom and angierose. I've never understood the theory of "papertraining". If you teach your pup to go outside then you only have to do the work of housebreaking once.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

All good advice Angie and Laurie. Another thought to consider...teaching her to go on the balcony might sound fine for now but what about when she is bigger? You will then have to teach her that it is no longer ok to go on the balcony...could get confusing ya know?


----------

